# Price This.....



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Just curious what you would charge for spraying these 3 doors and recoating the surrounds? Doors go body color....jambs go trim color (same as they are).

I already gave them the price and will do the job as soon as I'm done next door with a re-trim.

BTW: You know you work in a nice neighborhood when a neighbor (that you're not working for) drops by and asks you if you need coffee or a cold drink :thumbsup:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Come on, you know we don't like to give out prices.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hard to say until I talk to the owner and get a feel for the max $ I could get em to pay. are you going to get the edges of the door that are covered up when the door is down and is only exposed when hanging?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Come on, you know we don't like to give out prices.


Chicken! Haha!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Fine $150 per door brings it to $450 including materials. Hard to judge from that pic though. If the casings needed alot of scraping, priming and caulking, then bring it to $550. One guy could have them done and have the jobsite packed up by at least 11:30am.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd be around $1200, just did one that had more trim pluse 3 entry doos for $1800


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I was thinking anywhere from 699-1200ish, depending


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I spray these doors all the time, I use a product called Breakthrough satin. Freakin looks brand new when Im done. I would charge $85 a door, + about $40 for materials, should only take one gallon. To spray two coats it would take about two hours for all three doors. To do the frames I would just charge close to $75 per frame.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Come on guys, Thats an e_asy_ 8 hour job, max. I'd price it in the neighborhood of $500.00


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lowballers

nobody would wash the doors first?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Come on guys, Thats an e_asy_ 8 hour job, max. I'd price it in the neighborhood of $500.00


I can see $800 at the lowest but $500  WTF! I have many Competors that are just as busy/low as you. :yes:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I can see $800 at the lowest but $500  WTF! I have many Competors that are just as busy/low as you. :yes:


$800 bucks for 1 guy at the most 6 hours and no more then $80.00 bucks in materials? sounds like a rip off to me

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmid, what I tell ya?


PatsPainting said:


> $800 bucks for 1 guy at the most 6 hours and no more then $80.00 bucks in materials? sounds like a rip off to me
> 
> Pat


That's me, a rip off artist. Ripping off clients, one job at a time. :jester: and I don't even use BM. :laughing: Go get em, a cliental I have no desire for. Knock your socks off Pat.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Schmid, what I tell ya?
> 
> That's me, a rip off artist. Ripping off clients, one job at a time. :jester: and I don't even use BM. :laughing: Go get em, a cliental I have no desire for. Knock your socks off Pat.



Well if $85.00 per man hour is just far below you standards then Yes by all means I will gladly take your trash that you have no desire for.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Well if $85.00 per man hour is just far below you standards then Yes by all means I will gladly take your trash that you have no desire for.
> 
> Pat


I hope you don't think this is just post talk, I'm serious about my price for HO's and wouldn't waist my time for any thing less.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I hope you don't think this is just post talk, I'm serious about my price for HO's and wouldn't waist my time for any thing less.



Oh I'm not doubting your prices at all, just a little shocked that you minimum charge is close to $130.00 per man hour. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That's not my min for man hour. :no: my min for a job is much more though. :yes:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Hard to say until I talk to the owner and get a feel for the max $ I could get em to pay. are you going to get the edges of the door that are covered up when the door is down and is only exposed when hanging?


No. I had that talk with the owner. I only spray what shows when the door is closed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Funny how judgmental people get over another guys numbers in another state. 
Seeing how they are single doors I would come in at about 200.00 - 225.00+ a door and frame. 

Easy gig imo and I love jobs like that. Weekend before this one I went and sprayed 12 doors with oil in a guys garage for 625.00, he supplied the oil paint from SW and also had the masking done (very well done too) and the hardware pulled. It was gravy I stood the doors up and got set up, took 2 hrs from start to finish. 

Did I rip the guy off? I don't think so, he bragged on my work and seemed very happy because he got exactly what he wanted. All expectations were met.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> lowballers
> 
> nobody would wash the doors first?


Doors are new


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

i would be $625.00(cash) and paint it myself in 2-3 hrs, and then go fishing. maybee ill try $300.00 per door next time, see if i get it. i dont feel too bad though, people on another thread painting new houses .85 sq', plus cost of living is low here compared to a city. i like doing theese, alot of times i wind up painting whole house.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You need to consider we do not have oil base paints no more. Most garage/entry doors are painted with oil. So I have to convert it to waterbase. Or spend half my day getting a oil base product.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Doors are new


Soooooo, where is the primer figured in along with dry time? Or your using DTM aren't you?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You need to consider we do not have oil base paints no more. Most garage/entry doors are painted with oil. So I have to convert it to waterbase. Or spend half my day getting a oil base product.



If you ever visited a Bm store you will still find oil. Oil would be the last I would use on these garage doors. With in months it would start to get chalky, and start to fade. I'm a huge fan of Break-through. It's just about the same as factory baked on enamel. 

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Soooooo, where is the primer figured in along with dry time? Or your using DTM aren't you?


Doors are factory primed aluminum. They get acrylic house paint.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> If you ever visited a Bm store you will still find oil. Oil would be the last I would use on these garage doors. With in months it would start to get chalky, and start to fade. I'm a huge fan of Break-through. It's just about the same as factory baked on enamel.
> 
> Pat


Breakthrough is a great product. 

You are at a different elevation in which your BM dealer would carry oil products. Differ from me, even BM dealers do not carry oil here. Check VOC laws. In regards to Breakthrough, even though its great, I would still prime. I don't fight for 600 deals. Go for it, have fun.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Breakthrough is a great product.
> 
> You are at a different elevation in which your BM dealer would carry oil products. Differ from me, even BM dealers do not carry oil here. Check VOC laws. In regards to Breakthrough, even though its great, I would still prime. I don't fight for 600 deals. Go for it, have fun.


OMG! Are you guys seriously starting to argue over 3 garage doors?

I can't wait to post something controversial! :laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> OMG! Are you guys seriously starting to argue over 3 garage doors?
> 
> I can't wait to post something controversial! :laughing:


:lol::lol:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Guys.......I was just curious if it would be $300.00 for some and $1,500 for others. The West coast isn't a cheap place to live so I expected the Cali painters to be up there.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Chicken! Haha!


so how much did you charge?
have to add i wouldn't even be able to look at something like this if i was busy and had a bunch of workers going..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> OMG! Are you guys seriously starting to argue over 3 garage doors?
> 
> I can't wait to post something controversial! :laughing:


Real topics are sometimes like ghost towns and pissing matches start of products and time. 

Not saying this is not a real topic, we used to do sealed bids around here, would post a job and have the bids pm'ed with the details requested such as materials and hours. 

I think it fizzled out because somebody was using the bids for their projects. :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Doors are factory primed aluminum. They get acrylic house paint.


Soooo, are you sure those factory primed doors haven't been sitting in the factory yard for a month or more? Only with a prime coat, no UV protection. I always think of factory primer as it has never been primed. Factory primers are only for shipping and to insure the product to not be damaged until the product has a proper coating applied. That can be any where from a month to 3 years, maybe more. A primer coat is still needed even if its factory primed. :yes:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> OMG! Are you guys seriously starting to argue over 3 garage doors?
> 
> I can't wait to post something controversial! :laughing:


lol

Break-through will stick to these doors like nothing else. no need for primer. with in a few hours of applying this stuff try scratching it off. It won't. 

Here are a few pics of a recent door I did with break-through. This is something many home owners don't think about. but yet it makes a huge difference on the final look of their home. Great selling point. Also they are about the easiest things to do.

first pic is a before shot of how the door looked, the second pic is a closeup of after it was done, the third picture is a shot of spraying the first coat.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> OMG! Are you guys seriously starting to argue over 3 garage doors?
> 
> I can't wait to post something controversial! :laughing:


:no: we are just discussing, last I checked this was a discussion board. Sorry, I will not discuss in your threads no more.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Soooo, are you sure those factory primed doors haven't been sitting in the factory yard for a month or more? Only with a prime coat, no UV protection. I always think of factory primer as it has never been primed. Factory primers are only for shipping and to insure the product to not be damaged until the product has a proper coating applied. That can be any where from a month to 3 years, maybe more. A primer coat is still needed even if its factory primed. :yes:


I have never seen a factory primed metal garage door. I only see baked on enamel. A scuff sand and some finish paint does the trick unless they need to be washed but we are talking about new doors. 
Now the baked on enamel is a much better finish than what most of us would put on the doors.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

dvp said:


> so how much did you charge?
> have to add i wouldn't even be able to look at something like this if i was busy and had a bunch of workers going..


Not telling how much I'm paying them to paint their doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So what did you come in at VanDamme?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

$950 with BM Aura any sheen, any color


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Not telling how much I'm paying them to paint their doors. :thumbsup:


I better go edit my figures then too. :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> lol
> 
> Break-through will stick to these doors like nothing else. no need for primer. with in a few hours of applying this stuff try scratching it off. It won't.
> 
> Here are a few pics of a recent door I did with break-through. This is something many home owners don't think about. but yet it makes a huge difference on the final look of their home. Great selling point. Also they are about the easiest things to do.


I have no doubt for adhesion with breakthrough. I've done thousand of garage doors with breakthrough in production homes. The color and sheen retention will last much more longer with a primer coat. Giving it much more longevity.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have no doubt for adhesion with breakthrough. I've done thousand of garage doors with breakthrough in production homes. The color and sheen retention will last much more longer with a primer coat. Giving it much more longevity.


I completely disagree with that, i have been back to jobs where I painted the doors 5-6 years ago and they look just about as good when I painted them.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

For the record, I'm in no pissing match with gabe. It's just a simple debate here. I'm sure he feels the same. We all have a our opinions and I respect his.

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I completely disagree with that, i have been back to jobs where I painted the doors 5-6 years ago and they look just about as good when I painted them.
> 
> Pat


I painted my (then new) aluminum garage doors 12 years ago with house paint. Stuck like a glove. About 6 years ago I changed trim color and decided to shoot the doors with gloss oil. They still look good.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I painted my (then new) aluminum garage doors 12 years ago with house paint. Stuck like a glove. About 6 years ago I changed trim color and decided to shoot the doors with gloss oil. They still look good.



I have seen a few doors done in oil, they both were real chalky. they were in the sun allot, maybe that was the reason. If you had your sunday church cloths on, and leaned up against them, you would get it all over your cloths.

Maybe it was the paint the prior painters used, i dunno.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I completely disagree with that, i have been back to jobs where I painted the doors 5-6 years ago and they look just about as good when I painted them.
> 
> Pat


I can show you doors I painted 10 years ago using Breakthrough with no primer. But that was in my production days. I want to offer more than what a a production painter can offer to a HO. It never hurts to prime but it can hurt if a failure occures due to not priming.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Funny, this was my latest promo!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Those look pretty easy - probably a days worth of work. I'd come in at about $300 each for those if that was all I got called out to do. Probably a bit less if it was part of an exterior package. 

I'd get the top edges with the doors open as well though.






This post will self destruct in 5 minutes


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Those look pretty easy - probably a days worth of work. I'd come in at about $300 each for those if that was all I got called out to do. Probably a bit less if it was part of an exterior package.
> 
> I'd get the top edges with the doors open as well though.
> 
> ...


So, 900 bucks including the surrounds?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So, 900 bucks including the surrounds?


So much for my self destructing post - didn't think it'd get quoted so fast :jester:

Yeah about 900.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

For those not familiar with Break-through.

*
BREAK-THROUGH WATERBORNE PAINTS*



High performance, waterborne acrylic finish
Hard, durable, chemically resistant coating
For interior or exterior use
Apply with brush, pad or spray-do not roll
Rapid dry & quick hardness development
Adheres to wide variety of surfaces without primer
For concrete, drywall, wood, metal, vinyl & more
Up to 400 sq. ft. per gallon coverage
I have have also had great success of applying this stuff over wrought iron screen doors close to the beach. Prior to this I had been using oil. with in a year the screen area would always start to rust. I then converted these same screen doors to break-through by simply just scuff sanded and spraying this stuff on. This was back in 2000, Just saw the same screen doors about two months ago and none of them were rusting. There was one screen door we did not do and that thing was rusty as hell. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rcon said:


> So much for my self destructing post - didn't think it'd get quoted so fast :jester:
> 
> Yeah about 900.



Who cares, its a stupid $900 deal. I was $1200, you beat me anyway :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes Pat, Breakthrough is a great product. Too bad their reformulating it huh?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Yes Pat, Breakthrough is a great product. Too bad their reformulating it huh?


I have not heard that  I thought its big claim to fame was it met the requirements of the epa with its low voc's.

That sucks

Pat


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So at union scale what do you think? The pics show enough.


I think union scale is great. I think bidding over the net using a jpg image ain't real smart. I just caught that the entire jamb wouldn't be painted and that aluminum doors came primed and that alkyd paints rub off on "cloths" and that if anyone uses anything but the kind of paint some dude happens to like they are wrong.. 

I did sort of like those pix where somebody showed how to create lap lines with an airless. 

I think doing the edges, bottoms, masking off the seal and especially doing the articulations would be much better than blow and go. Another thing I would do is drape off the backside of the doors to keep paint off the customers car or cars and for sure I would not use cardboard to keep paint off the driveway when hosing a couple of fair size doors. 

Guessing is almost as bad as callbacks. You get screwed at either end. 

So how much would College Painters charge?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Painting articulations (also know as the door joints) causes booking. Ever seen a door that had latex blocking on the joints. That, in itself, would be a messy call back item. Something they must teach in the union pr something.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Jun 17, 2010)

Never heard of this paint. If it is really a product and not you guys screwing with the DIY'ers... How much is this Breakthrough? Available in 5's? Who's manufacturer?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


>


Damn Gabe....with the money you make you should really look into a dental plan for your company.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So at union scale what do you think? The pics show enough.


A union company in Chicago would have to bid out at about $90.00 per hour. (or more) So 8 hours x $90.00 is $720.00, plus 2 gal of paint $80.00 = $800.00


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Keep in mind guys, its an *easy *8 hour job. Prolly could be done in much less. I could see a guy that hustles knocking out two jobs like this in a day! (Assuming not much travel time)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Roger Dodger said:


> Never heard of this paint. If it is really a product and not you guys screwing with the DIY'ers... How much is this Breakthrough? Available in 5's? Who's manufacturer?


lol, Yes its really a product, made by Vanex Inc. Its anywhere from $30 to $40 a gallon.


Just also want to add this is really thin stuff, if you spray to much it will sag. I used to use a normal 4-11 tip and just sorta fog coat each coat. Worked great. I now use a 4-11 ff tip. I still spray a light coat and I never try to cover the door in just one coat. 


Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would say $150-$200 per door plus materials. Looks like cake work, not much prep at all.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

At what point do you guys add overhead and profit? All I'm hearing is 6 hrs times xx amount of dollars plus materials. Sounds to me yall are talking T&M


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dare I say this????? "why spray them?"....is the finish that much better?...for a garage door? Too much time.

Seriously.

I'd walk up with a crappy brush and clean up the webs and brush off the dust. (if they are only that dirty) Throw down a drop cloth. .5 hr

Grab my paint, pour it in a Pelican with a whiz and a brush.... each door would take .5 - 1 hour each for first coat. .5 for second if needed. 

Some 'painters' would mock me with a Pelican, but the Wooster systems are great, you can fly along.

When done, throw away the plastic insert with the whiz sleeve, put my brush in a wet rag...grab cheque and I'm gone. 4-5 hours....minimal set up and clean up. Hell, I don't even need a shower when I get home.

Aura sits down nicely, you won't see brush or roller marks on that door. 

How much....If we're talking just the doors, I'd be in the $580-700ish camp. That's one gallon of paint....$60 for Aura, travel, over head...yadda, yadda. I'd like to net $500....I don't need to charge $900+ to do that.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

well lets say you send one guy out there to do the job. It takes him 6 hours. Based on my price of $560.00 it breaks down like this

pay employee $18.00 per hour * 6 = $108.00
Materials - $35.00 for one gallon of Break-Through, and $40.00 for two quarts of Aura 

So job costs comes out to be $183.00 which leaves $377.00 to cover overhead and profit. 

Job costs per hour = $30.50 per hour
Over head per hour = $62.83 per hour

Me personally would do this myself as they are easy and fun. 

Pat


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I would also brush the inner rings and wiz the rest of it out of a pelican.

I would estimate it at 2hrs per door and 1.5 hr per frame, so 3.5x3= 10.5hrs

billable labour would be $472
paint and supplies would be $120 
$592

IF they wanted them sprayed I would charge $800


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Dare I say this????? "why spray them?"....is the finish that much better?...for a garage door? Too much time.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


That's one way to do it. I'd mask the concrete off (no need to mask out the frame since it's getting painted anyways) - that's take me .5 hr for all three doors. Then i'd clean them off and hit the doors with the sprayer, probably with HP. Then i'd go for coffee for about 1.5 hours, come back, sand the doors (.5 hrs), blast them again, and go for lunch. 

By the time I got back I could prep and double coat the frames and hit the inside edges of the doors within 3 hours, clean up, and voila. 

I'm guessing 2 gallons of HP and a gallon of aura for the brush work (would say 2 qts but a gallon costs about the same). 

I'm sticking with $900. May not take a whole lot of labor but it still eats up a whole day.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am guessing if this post has not drawn comment from NEPS or VP they must have been banned again.

Once again, I read posts here and think I am a lowballer. But when I give estimates where I live, I am not a low baller.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Rcon said:


> That's one way to do it. I'd mask the concrete off (no need to mask out the frame since it's getting painted anyways) - that's take me .5 hr for all three doors. Then i'd clean them off and hit the doors with the sprayer, probably with HP. Then i'd go for coffee for about 1.5 hours, come back, sand the doors (.5 hrs), blast them again, and go for lunch.
> 
> By the time I got back I could prep and double coat the frames and hit the inside edges of the doors within 3 hours, clean up, and voila.
> 
> ...


I'd buy your coffee if you'd let me hang out with you for the day. :thumbsup:

I'm not proficient in cleaning up a sprayer and that's due to 100% inexperience on my part. I run buckets of water through it, make a mess etc.... I need a proper lesson to do this more efficiently and I'd probably use it more. 

From what experience I do have its way more fun than a roller and brush any day! Frankly, customers like to see a sprayer...I think they feel they've paid for a legit pro. I use mine with a power roller and they are fascinated with that little machine.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am guessing if this post has not drawn comment from NEPS or VP they must have been banned again.
> 
> Once again, I read posts here and think I am a lowballer. But when I give estimates where I live, I am not a low baller.


Don't worry about it, it's a lot penis envy...most of the guys are FOS. They wish they could command what they state for three sinple garage doors...


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

these numbers from Los Angeles school district joc contract 2005(prevailing wage/ union scale). including p&o.
assuming doors are 8'x8':
2 coat finish 2.83 sq' $543.36
prime 1.43 sq' $274.56 
exterior wooden trim 2 coat 1.61sq' $77.28
total $895.20 
this is an interesting thread to me, i can see im too low at $150 per door. in reality should be primed as well (even though i never do). probably take a serious look at my pricing after this. still curios over actual cost from original
poster???


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

dvp said:


> these numbers from Los Angeles school district joc contract 2005(prevailing wage/ union scale). including p&o.
> assuming doors are 8'x8':
> 2 coat finish 2.83 sq' $543.36
> prime 1.43 sq' $274.56
> ...


Well, that's different...you're painting three coats...but I don't see any homeowner paying $900 bucks for three half garage doors...

And why would you apply three coats of paint to those doors???


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Just curious if anyone does exterior doors in marine enamel?


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

$450. and if I didn't already know the HO I would most likely get beat by someone if they are shopping on price....


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

While pricing comparisons can be interesting and sometimes useful, if they do not include a cost of living comparison they are worse than meaningless--they are completely misleading.

For example, someone making $50K in Houston would have to make $88.7K in Boston, $79.2K in LA, and $78.3K in Seattle for a comparable standard of living. These are significant differences, and they certainly show up in our pricing. (I got the numbers from http://www.bestplaces.net/col/)

So I would be considered a low-baller if I charged $600 for something a guy in LA or Seattle charges $900 for, even though my profit and standard of living would be the same in real terms.

The bottom line is, if you are not factoring in cost of living, pricing comparisons amount to nothing more than comparing apples and rotten tomatoes.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you Brian. I have been trying to get this point across for a couple of years now.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I am guessing if this post has not drawn comment from NEPS or VP they must have been banned again.


Nope, no one is banned right now. 

Dean, who was the guy that had the long post about doing garage doors, had a real system? You remember?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Thank you Brian. I have been trying to get this point across for a couple of years now.


Yeah, yeah... we all know the location thing...but it's interesting to see the different prices anyway.

Plus...if the scope was clearer, the prices would be tighter...still...the answers were written with PE in mind like I said.

The books should have something in them for comparisons based on PE also...that would widen the gap considerably...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

If you can get $900-$1,200.00 for 3 garage doors and frames, what the hell would the complete house cost? $48 Grand?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> *If you can get $900-$1,200.00 for 3 garage doors and frames, what the hell would the complete house cost?*


$3.50


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> If you can get $900-$1,200.00 for 3 garage doors and frames, what the hell would the complete house cost? $48 Grand?


Depending on the scope.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Come on guys, Thats an e_asy_ 8 hour job, max. I'd price it in the neighborhood of $500.00


I agree 500 to 600 is about right. Anything more is raping them. It looks like a half of days job to me for one person. If you can get over a 1000 bucks for that little job more power to you.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

CK_68847 said:


> I agree 500 to 600 is about right. Anything more is raping them. It looks like a half of days job to me for one person. If you can get over a 1000 bucks for that little job more power to you.


Yeah...and besides that...those illegal's prices are looking more and more appealing every day! (Oops, that's another thread but seemingly so darned relative right now)

Don't want to price yourself out of a job, do you???


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Tell them for $800 more you will prep and paint the pole holding their basketball net.:whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I would have said 600 bucks assuming it was pre-painted ready for finish coats, 750 if it needs to be primed from factory coating.

I'm a lowballer though :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

CK_68847 said:


> I agree 500 to 600 is about right. Anything more is raping them. It looks like a half of days job to me for one person. If you can get over a 1000 bucks for that little job more power to you.


Those lil jobs are more a pain in the azz than they are worth. If I were a one man shop, I'd be flipping those like pancakes for 800 bucks. I did charge my neighbor 950 for 2 garage doors and foam surrounds and right next to his house my competitor did the same for 500. Do I care? No! Do I feel I raped the client? No! Did the client feel he got raped? No (he did know the prices). My client felt he paid what it was worth, he was happy at the end and that's what makes it a good deal. The other day I was out for dinner at or local restaurant. The family of the one I did for 1800 I posted early about was just arriving, we waved, I continued on with my chips and salsa. I get a pat on the back from the husband, then he's telling me what a great job, we are very happy, thank you so much. Do they feel they got raped? No, they felt they spent their money for a job well done with no hassle. A client that feels his money was well spent is a great deal for that client. Not how much he paid.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It's interesting that some of the posts in this thread use the phrase "how much you can get". That's a subjective two edged sword that seems to drive a lot of contractors pricing down.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

1 guy / gal = less then a full days work. We'd come in around $550. Assuming about 6 hrs worth of work. I don't understand why pricing threads get negative input. Everyone understands different prices for different regions. It's still interesting to see what others charge. Somebody made the point that they might as well get paid for a full day. That's bunk. You get paid for the hours you work. If it is 6 then you get paid for 6 - not 8.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

KLaw said:


> 1 guy / gal = less then a full days work. We'd come in around $550. Assuming about 6 hrs worth of work. I don't understand why pricing threads get negative input. Everyone understands different prices for different regions. It's still interesting to see what others charge. Somebody made the point that they might as well get paid for a full day. That's bunk. You get paid for the hours you work. If it is 6 then you get paid for 6 - not 8.


 

This is a interesting tid bit of info. Thanks.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

Harry said:


> Well, that's different...you're painting three coats...but I don't see any homeowner paying $900 bucks for three half garage doors...
> 
> And why would you apply three coats of paint to those doors???


this was based on actual prices a union company would do it for on a real contract.(ie the most it could possibly be for real, even on a goverment job,even if you primed it)..
i think i was $600.00,to spray permasheen, i think ill try for more next time...see if i get it.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

KLaw said:


> 1 guy / gal = less then a full days work. We'd come in around $550. Assuming about 6 hrs worth of work. I don't understand why pricing threads get negative input. Everyone understands different prices for different regions. It's still interesting to see what others charge. Somebody made the point that they might as well get paid for a full day. That's bunk. You get paid for the hours you work. If it is 6 then you get paid for 6 - not 8.



Some companies prefer to factor in dead time as a result of a job as well.

I know MANY painters that charge by the day, in fact one paper hanger i knew charged minimum a full days work. Do one feature wall, for 3 different customers in a day, and you've got a gravy set-up.

He was always booked for many months too.

It's all in how you factor in for things like downtime, setup paint store run, etc. I don't want to only get paid for 5-6 hours a day if the next job will net me 8 instead. The way to make up for it, minimum daily charges.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

KLaw said:


> You get paid for the hours you work.


I actually said that it'd eat up a whole day, not that I might as well get paid for the whole day. 

I don't work by the hour. If I did, i'd be awfully rich right now, working all those hours I DON'T get paid for. 

I get paid for the jobs I do, not the hours I work.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Some companies prefer to factor in dead time as a result of a job as well.
> 
> I know MANY painters that charge by the day, in fact one paper hanger i knew charged minimum a full days work. Do one feature wall, for 3 different customers in a day, and you've got a gravy set-up.
> 
> ...


That's a good point. If you are on the job you should get paid for the hours that you are on the job. Even if those hours are not directly applied to putting paint on the surface (i.e. drive time, paint store runs, etc...). That's the way we roll.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It is truly amazing how some have grown in the last two years. It just seems like yesterday when foremen were telling owners what to price, some that used to stock shelves 40 hours a week now charge $450 per hour and others now have grown to be too big for one day jobs. Amazing. Thank you PT.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It is truly amazing how some have grown in the last two years. It just seems like yesterday when foremen were telling owners what to price, some that used to stock shelves 40 hours a week now charge $450 per hour and others now have grown to be too big for one day jobs. Amazing. Thank you PT.


Brings a tear to my eye.......

And now I see all "my boys" here, a pricing and a political thread, what more could any woman want!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It's interesting that some of the posts in this thread use the phrase "how much you can get". That's a subjective two edged sword that seems to drive a lot of contractors pricing down.


 
I have to agree with you Scott. I figure my pricing in Quick Books and only have one set of prices for each task in my items list. I don't have a seperate pricing structure for neighborhoods, or the time of the year. 

My _mindset, _is everybody gets the same price. Of course a high end interior has more hours in it, and therefore a higher dollar amount. But not every job is not built as a "Rolls Royce". Some people just want a "Toyota".

Your post makes me think of another contractor I know here in Chicago. He likes to price jobs jobs _way high, _with the hope that one of them will stick and he can make a killing........ Not my cup of tea.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Rcon said:


> I actually said that it'd eat up a whole day, not that I might as well get paid for the whole day.
> 
> I don't work by the hour. If I did, i'd be awfully rich right now, working all those hours I DON'T get paid for.
> 
> I get paid for the jobs I do, not the hours I work.


 
Cool. I hear you. I was looking at it from a scheduling point of view. I don't actually perform the painting. I assign crews with alloted hours for those jobs. We pay folks for the jobs as well (jobs are estimated by the hours).


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Lockaholic should be along shortly ..... Is he still mad at me?


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Those lil jobs are more a pain in the azz than they are worth. If I were a one man shop, I'd be flipping those like pancakes for 800 bucks. I did charge my neighbor 950 for 2 garage doors and foam surrounds and right next to his house my competitor did the same for 500. Do I care? No! Do I feel I raped the client? No! Did the client feel he got raped? No (he did know the prices). My client felt he paid what it was worth, he was happy at the end and that's what makes it a good deal. The other day I was out for dinner at or local restaurant. The family of the one I did for 1800 I posted early about was just arriving, we waved, I continued on with my chips and salsa. I get a pat on the back from the husband, then he's telling me what a great job, we are very happy, thank you so much. Do they feel they got raped? No, they felt they spent their money for a job well done with no hassle. A client that feels his money was well spent is a great deal for that client. Not how much he paid.


We have around 40 employees right now. Those little jobs arent usually worth it. Once and awhile we will fit them in if we are slow though. At 500 to 600 I am still thinking you make 200 bucks profit after overhead off one guy which isnt bad. It also depends what part of the country you live in. Here in Nebraska, 1200 would never get you the job. I couldnt justify bidding the job much higher than 500 to 600. Like I said, more power to you if you can get 1200 or in your case 1800. I would never pay that much for a little job like that if I was a homeowner.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Those lil jobs are more a pain in the azz than they are worth. If I were a one man shop, I'd be flipping those like pancakes for 800 bucks. I did charge my neighbor 950 for 2 garage doors and foam surrounds and right next to his house my competitor did the same for 500. Do I care? No! Do I feel I raped the client? No! Did the client feel he got raped? No (he did know the prices). My client felt he paid what it was worth, he was happy at the end and that's what makes it a good deal. The other day I was out for dinner at or local restaurant. The family of the one I did for 1800 I posted early about was just arriving, we waved, I continued on with my chips and salsa. I get a pat on the back from the husband, then he's telling me what a great job, we are very happy, thank you so much. Do they feel they got raped? No, they felt they spent their money for a job well done with no hassle. A client that feels his money was well spent is a great deal for that client. Not how much he paid.





CK_68847 said:


> We have around 40 employees right now. Those little jobs arent usually worth it. Once and awhile we will fit them in if we are slow though. At 500 to 600 I am still thinking you make 200 bucks profit after overhead off one guy which isnt bad. It also depends what part of the country you live in. Here in Nebraska, 1200 would never get you the job. I couldnt justify bidding the job much higher than 500 to 600. Like I said, more power to you if you can get 1200 or in your case 1800. I would never pay that much for a little job like that if I was a homeowner.


Do you guys have company vehicles? Who does the scheduling?

I know of a few large painting companies on the west coast that offer painter for a day packages that are very successful. It's all about systems and having the right people in the right places.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

CK_68847 said:


> We have around 40 employees right now. Those little jobs arent usually worth it. Once and awhile we will fit them in if we are slow though. At 500 to 600 I am still thinking you make 200 bucks profit after overhead off one guy which isnt bad. It also depends what part of the country you live in. Here in Nebraska, 1200 would never get you the job. I couldnt justify bidding the job much higher than 500 to 600. Like I said, more power to you if you can get 1200 or in your case 1800. I would never pay that much for a little job like that if I was a homeowner.


How do you figure these jobs aren't worth it? Price like the guy in CA and jeez, each man could bring in $900 per day!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you guys have company vehicles? Who does the scheduling?
> 
> I know of a few large painting companies on the west coast that offer painter for a day packages that are very successful. It's all about systems and having the right people in the right places.


Aren't you primarily commercial work? I'm assuming you started out in resi work - true?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I get a pat on the back from the husband,


I would bet you were wearing a kick me sign for a bit and did not realize it.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you guys have company vehicles? Who does the scheduling?
> 
> I know of a few large painting companies on the west coast that offer painter for a day packages that are very successful. It's all about systems and having the right people in the right places.


I've never seen or heard of any of those companies you talk of. Most the large outfits don't market home owners. its not my market, I have no desire for it. When I have a few commercial jobs, with residential repaints add a few customs. Those lil jobs are harder to turn and put a wrench in the gears. Do you offer a painter for a day. If not, why?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I would bet you were wearing a kick me sign for a bit and did not realize it.
> 
> Pat


:lol:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've never seen or heard of any of those companies you talk of. Most the large outfits don't market home owners. its not my market, I have no desire for it. When I have a few commercial jobs, with residential repaints add a few customs. Those lil jobs are harder to turn and put a wrench in the gears. Do you offer a painter for a day. If not, why?


Wing - Why do you think those lil jobs are a pain in the ass? Send a guy / gal out there and get 'er done. Collect the check and a referral and roll on...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've never seen or heard of any of those companies you talk of. /quote]
> 
> Nolan Painting out in PA, Josh Abrahn (sp?), Peak Decorating and I think Chisim Decorating, all of the last three are out in Cali.....
> 
> All also happen to be PDCA members.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Not on my map
Nor do I care, not my thing, knock your socks off.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

KLaw said:


> Wing - Why do you think those lil jobs are a pain in the ass? Send a guy / gal out there and get 'er done. Collect the check and a referral and roll on...


Most lil jobs don't bring in the referrals, I explained this in my reply to neppy. Which you quoted


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Most lil jobs don't bring in the referrals, I explained this in my reply to neppy. Which you quoted


But you are mostly commercial - right?


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Do you guys have company vehicles? Who does the scheduling?
> 
> I know of a few large painting companies on the west coast that offer painter for a day packages that are very successful. It's all about systems and having the right people in the right places.


We probably have 20 or so company vehicles. We are a family business. We cover a lot of territory, so it kinda depends on the location on who schedules. Most of our work is primarily in Nebraska, but we have done quite a bit of work in surrounding states. We have around 5 to 6 painters who travel all the time. Getting back to the house. If this house, was an hour drive, the price would be higher. Im just giving a ball park price. In our location you arent going to become rich doing residential You can do a lot better in commercial. The higher the risk the higher the reward.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> ewingpainting.net said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen or heard of any of those companies you talk of. /quote]
> ...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Schmidt & Co. said:
> 
> 
> > A.Allbright as well.
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've never seen or heard of any of those companies you talk of. Most the large outfits don't market home owners. its not my market, I have no desire for it. When I have a few commercial jobs, with residential repaints add a few customs. Those lil jobs are harder to turn and put a wrench in the gears. Do you offer a painter for a day. If not, why?


 
:blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NEPS. He's the Josh I was reffering to, couldn't remember his company name.....
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

CK_68847 said:


> The higher the risk the higher the reward.


Cant say I agree with that statement. I probably havent agreed with too many of your posts at all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought epi was the biggest company in Cali?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I thought epi was the biggest company in Cali?


You would think. Magnetic signs and all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You would think. Magnetic signs and all.


Come on now, the wing isn't a magnetic signage dude. I've seen his rigs posted on here. Oh wait, actually I haven't. Have you?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Schmidt & Co. said:
> 
> 
> > A.Allbright as well.
> ...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

No worries Wing. Rumor has it (here in Chicago) that Cali is a large state with more that a few painting contractors..... :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> > Never competed and not on my map either. Wouldn't care if they were.
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> No worries Wing. Rumor has it (here in Chicago) that Cali is a large state with more that a few painting contractors..... :jester:


I heard a rumor that EPI was taking over regions in Chicago next.  Look out!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> ewingpainting.net said:
> 
> 
> > You asked for successful models in your State and we gave them. It doesnt matter if they are on your radar or not, I highly doubt you are on theirs.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I heard a rumor that EPI was taking over regions in Chicago next.  Look out!


I read the other day that epi has higher market share per capita than any other paint contracting company less than 3 years old. Dudes doing something right.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I heard a rumor that EPI was taking over regions in Chicago next.  Look out!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, but I bet I am...
> ...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

To be honest, I have never heard of any of them other then A.Allbright. Seen a few guys with company t-shirts now and then. 

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

#128 posts and almost 1200 views in 24 hours, Thanks VanDamme!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> #128 posts and almost 1200 views in 24 hours, Thanks VanDamme!


Don't forget about all the ones that got deleted too 

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Don't forget about all the ones that got deleted too
> 
> Pat


Was Wise posting in this thread? So it would be up to 300 or so now? :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

He's trying to prune the jerky out of his chin muff for tomorrow mornings client consult. :thumbup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

These are the threads that keep me coming back for more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> These are the threads that keep me coming back for more. :thumbsup:


Have to agree 100%! I love it when a good thread takes off. NEPS, VP, Wing. Even KLaw and Wise, they all have different points of view and the debate/arguing/banter is what keeps me coming back.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Have to agree 100%! I love it when a good thread takes off. NEPS, VP, Wing. Even KLaw and Wise, they all have different points of view and the debate/arguing/banter is what keeps me coming back.


And mine is always the right one :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> And mine is always the right one :thumbsup:


But of course..... :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Lockaholic should be along shortly ..... Is he still mad at me?


Here I am, kids events are taking over my life. 

I take most things with a grain of salt, besides even if I ever did get mad at you I couldn't stay that way precious.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, so much for a little "how much" thread. 

Why does anyone care what prices are going for in California?? Didn't they secede, get cut off, fall into the ocean, or just marry each other?!? 

If the LA union bid was for three coats at $900 that puts my area at around $500. One coat of Aura (with prep/caulk/spot priming frame) looks great and will last. 

We should be talking Man Hours or Production times rather than price. My price is 2MH per door plus materials and that has plenty of time built in - assuming this is part of a repaint. If this was not part of a complete repaint I would charge two 4MH days (prep/caulk first trip for dry time and finish on second trip). If scheduling is an issue because of backlog or location I would charge a day and a half for 12MH - two days at 16MH at worst case. I

If you can't apply a finish coat on a single metal garage door and frame in less than an hour you should be rethinking your system.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> ewingpainting.net said:
> 
> 
> > You asked for successful models in your State and we gave them. It doesnt matter if they are on your radar or not, I highly doubt you are on theirs.
> ...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I mean Albrite, whatever their called.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea, but I bet I am...
> 
> Pat


Yea, but your Pat, I would prank you any time brother. 

TBH I would be your bid helper if you ever needed one. Your cool as sh!t man! :thumbsup:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Have to agree 100%! I love it when a good thread takes off. NEPS, VP, Wing. Even KLaw and Wise, they all have different points of view and the debate/arguing/banter is what keeps me coming back.


 
Agree. this stuff is a lil addictive. I really love it when the "know it alls" spew their knowledge.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

KLaw said:


> Agree. this stuff is a lil addictive. I really love it when the "know it alls" spew their knowledge.:jester:


A few more years and you can be a know it all too.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> A few more years and you can be a know it all too.


Oh, I thought he already did. When I read that he advertises on dinner plates I just figured he had his chit together and was at the top of the member list when it comes to knowledge. 

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Have to agree 100%! I love it when a good thread takes off. NEPS, VP, Wing. Even KLaw and Wise, they all have different points of view and the debate/arguing/banter is what keeps me coming back.


Don't forget.......I now have learned how to price garage doors! I just trying to decide on a # between $300 and $1,800 LOL!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Don't forget.......I now have learned how to price garage doors! I just trying to decide on a # between $300 and $1,800 LOL!



I thought you already came up with a price? Sure would be interesting on knowing what it is? and maybe how the HO handled it.

Pat


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Oh, I thought he already did. When I read that he advertises on dinner plates I just figured he had his chit together and was at the top of the member list when it comes to knowledge.
> 
> Pat


diner plates...?  you is goofy.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

KLaw said:


> diner plates...?


Uh-oh.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

KLaw said:


> diner plates...?


was just pulling your leg. For real did you not do some advertising at your local diner? 

Pat


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> was just pulling your leg. For real did you not do some advertising at your local diner?
> 
> Pat


Nope. But to be honest I have thought about it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Have to agree 100%! I love it when a good thread takes off. NEPS, VP, Wing. Even KLaw and Wise, they all have different points of view and the debate/arguing/banter is what keeps me coming back.


like a list of banned "who's who".

DAMMIT!!!! email from quirky client just arrived...Wise is gonna set her straight and refuse services....


brb!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

KLaw said:


> Nope. But to be honest I have thought about it.


Ok, I thought I remember you saying you were going to advertise on dinner plates or something. Guess I'm wrong.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> like a list of banned "who's who".
> 
> DAMMIT!!!! email from quirky client just arrived...Wise is gonna set her straight and refuse services....
> 
> ...



Don't forget to blast "eye of the tiger" as your rippin her a new one

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I thought you already came up with a price? Sure would be interesting on knowing what it is? and maybe how the HO handled it.
> 
> Pat


I gave them the price yesterday when I first looked at it. Finishing up the job next door to them and shooting the doors tomorrow.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I gave them the price yesterday when I first looked at it. Finishing up the job next door to them and shooting the doors tomorrow.


and that price was......


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Don't forget to blast "eye of the tiger" as your rippin her a new one
> 
> Pat



lol, more like "let the bodies hit the floor". What a needy waste of time she turned out to be, the charity valve has been turned off!

Vandamme, $250 per door, done by noon. I used to bang these out in NC back in the day.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I gave them the price yesterday when I first looked at it. Finishing up the job next door to them and shooting the doors tomorrow.


Nice. I can understand not disclosing the price, but just wondering if the HO had to think about it or not, this will tell me the ballpark figure you gave them 

Take some photos too if you can

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Ok, I thought I remember you saying you were going to advertise on dinner plates or something. Guess I'm wrong.
> 
> Pat


Placemats. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f4/mom-pop-diners-10260/


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Placemats.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f4/mom-pop-diners-10260/



aww that's it, I knew it was something goofy like that.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Placemats.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f4/mom-pop-diners-10260/


I wasn't going to say anything..... :whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I wasn't going to say anything..... :whistling2:


Neither was I!:whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You either charge what it takes to be a ****ing business or get the **** out. Seriously. Pansy ass contractors have degrated this trade SO MUCH that people are bidding sq ft (floor space) for buildings, or.... taking 200.00 per room w/ materials. Get a ****ing clue.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

nEighter said:


> You either charge what it takes to be a ****ing business or get the **** out. Seriously. Pansy ass contractors have degrated this trade SO MUCH that people are bidding sq ft (floor space) for buildings, or.... taking 200.00 per room w/ materials. Get a ****ing clue.


Bad day?

BTW: NC housing.....especially tract housing has been bidding by the floor SF for years.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

no just tired of the $$ the trade commands.. or the fact that people feel as though they need to give away their time ($$$) cause they are not true business men. 

If you are at a job, doesn't matter if you are waiting for the mud to dry, or what.. you are charging for your time, make it also an amount you can buy new equipment with, rent tools, pay for your biz truck, trailer.. whatever...) make sure you are charging what it takes to run a gawddamn business or get the foock out of the trades, go work for someone. Don't dumb down the trades any more than they already are. And by Ewing posting about 85.00/hr.. you have to be charging around that to actually make it in life running a business. I shake my head at those who think otherwise.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> :blink:


Is there something you don't understand about my post?
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/price-10489/index6/#post161534

Please answer, do you do the Painter for a day? If not why?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

nEighter said:


> no just tired of the $$ the trade commands.. or the fact that people feel as though they need to give away their time ($$$) cause they are not true business men.
> 
> If you are at a job, doesn't matter if you are waiting for the mud to dry, or what.. you are charging for your time, make it also an amount you can buy new equipment with, rent tools, pay for your biz truck, trailer.. whatever...) make sure you are charging what it takes to run a gawddamn business or get the foock out of the trades, go work for someone. Don't dumb down the trades any more than they already are. And by Ewing posting about 85.00/hr.. you have to be charging around that to actually make it in life running a business. I shake my head at those who think otherwise.


I'm curious. When a customer wants you to do some T/M work, do you tell them it will be $85 per hour?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I'm curious. When a customer wants you to do some T/M work, do you tell them it will be $85 per hour?


I can't even remember the last time I did T&M. Do you do T&M much?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> I'm curious. When a customer wants you to do some T/M work, do you tell them it will be $85 per hour?


Cant be, because that figure ($85/hr) includes overhead....ie materials. So an hourly rate T&M should be less, correct?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Your T&M rate really should not be much different than your rate used to work up an estimate. Does it cost any less gas to do a T&M job? Is your insurance less? How about if you ask your landlord to lower the shop rent for the month since that month everything was T&M?

The hourly rate must include all overhead.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I can't even remember the last time I did T&M. Do you do T&M much?


I do, have a few customers that have a hard time figuring things out. If i did not do T&M then I would have to have about 100 change orders and all these uncomfortable conversations on why the price is changing. Also I have several customers who don't ask for a price and just say what they need. I do T&M on these too. Never had any issue's doing this.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I do, have a few customers that have a hard time figuring things out. If i did not do T&M then I would have to have about 100 change orders and all these uncomfortable conversations on why the price is changing. Also I have several customers who don't ask for a price and just say what they need. I do T&M on these too. Never had any issue's doing this.
> 
> Pat


I don't think its wrong. Was just wondering. The only time I have charged T&M was for builders bout 5 years ago. Mainly for the extras. I can tell you it wasn't no 85 an hour. IMO, its makes a client think WTF. Because they associate Time with their current or past labor rate. Not understanding that our rate has OH and profit. If you leave it out and add a line item, their still WTF is this. I do have the "bill me later" clients too. But I still shoot them a estimate prior to work.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Harry said:


> Don't worry about it, it's a lot penis envy...most of the guys are FOS. They wish they could command what they state for three sinple garage doors...


I actually logged in just to thank this post

Start this thread in February and see where the #'s come in:whistling2:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I add in everything I need into my hourly rate. As of now I have never been questioned about it. I much prefer giving bids, but there are those certain customers I would go crazy giving bids. Also these customers are not sitting there all day making sure we worked the hours we said we did. They are hardly ever there. Its based off the honest system. 

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I can't even remember the last time I did T&M. Do you do T&M much?


Couple of times per year. I really don't care for T/M work. I'd much rather give a proposal, but there are cases where T/M works better.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone told their customer their hourly rate is $85 per hour?

Don't misunderstand, I'd love to be able to bill T/M at $85 per hour + materials. Then I woke up from the dream.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I'm curious. When a customer wants you to do some T/M work, do you tell them it will be $85 per hour?



That may be working for Ewing in California, but here in the midwest, it's a sure way to lose every job you bid...T&M or otherwise.

quickly.

You cannot just set your own price with total disregard for the local market, and then get angry lashing out at everyone when you lose the contract to another company. 

no.

Thick skin, cool nerves, and the ability to work within the boundaries of the local market is the nature of a true business owner.
You don't have to like, or agree with the market but you do have to obey it.

If I could only command here in K.C. what I could in s. Florida....lol.


just sayin'


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Has anyone told their customer their hourly rate is $85 per hour?
> 
> Don't misunderstand, I'd love to be able to bill T/M at $85 per hour + materials. Then I woke up from the dream.



amen.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

How about season?

At the moment I have a bunch of little outdoor jobs. Stuff people didn't get to. (I'm a 1.5 person company so I do this small stuff) 

I'm charging a bit more per outdoor job because I can't put in a proper 8 hour day...the weather is too cold. Instead of getting something done in two days, it takes three shorter days.

Pretty fair....I tell the customer...they don't have a problem with that.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You know guys, part of the reason I charge more is because I'm focusing on a certain market. I don't really want to be a garage door painter or be a painter for a day. Not that I wouldn't provide those services if a client is requesting it. And I sure don't think the OP is lowball. I'm not cutting any one down for charging 600 bucks here. Nor do I think if you have rigs with your name all over it, makes you a better business. I don't have nothing thing too prove or try to convince you guys what I charge.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You know guys, part of the reason I charge more is because I'm focusing on a certain market. I don't really want to be a garage door painter or be a painter for a day. Not that I wouldn't provide those services if a client is requesting it. And I sure don't think the OP is lowball. I'm not cutting any one down for charging 600 bucks here. Nor do I think if you have rigs with your name all over it, makes you a better business. I don't have nothing thing too prove or try to convince you guys what I charge.


alrighty then...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

And you're right Gabe. You're working a business model that works for you, and that includes knowing your market. No need to prove to us otherwise.

On the subject of T&M; I always based it on what I knew my shop hour rate to be, and then included materials. I had a minimum charge that was equal to 4 hours for labor only. Labor included all time invested in the job, ie: picking up materials, etc..
Also, I had different labor rates for carpentry, etc..

These little personal stabs between established members at times may make for humorous reading, but accomplish little else.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> ewingpainting.net said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen or heard of any of those companies you talk of. /quote]
> ...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can I bid on the basketball support pole?? I would send my custom truck mounted sand blasting rig out.Hit it with walnut shell and get it down to near white.Then hit it with kem kromic & do a powder coat for about $1,200.

Are you kidding me? 10 pages on frickin' garage doors!!!! 

Oh,by the way I bid $575.No primer just Super Paint & my Pro Shot.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the the chime of $650 for the project. Anything above $1,000 seems like a steep slope for the Ohio area.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Has anyone told their customer their hourly rate is $85 per hour?
> 
> Don't misunderstand, I'd love to be able to bill T/M at $85 per hour + materials. Then I woke up from the dream.


Please, don't rustle natter from his dream. When he wakes up tomorrow he won't know where to dispatch his imaginary crew to, or for how much.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Please, don't rustle natter from his dream. When he wakes up tomorrow he won't know where to dispatch his imaginary crew to, or for how much.


Easy there Vermin, he may be the only remaining member that has not taken your signed poster down from over his headboard...

Not counting NEPS of course. 
He has the complete Vermin action figure set with super yacky mouth action, Vermin bedsheets, and Vermin toilet paper (my personal favorite).




your turn, Robin...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Are you kidding me? 10 pages on frickin' garage doors!!!!
> *I hear ya on that, its just humans complicating the simple
> *
> Oh,by the way I bid $575.No primer just Super Paint & my Pro Shot.


I was thinking about the possible adhesion issues of just painting these. It appears to have a smooth profile. Maybe it don't but if it does, I would scuff sand quick before shooting it with anything. And super spec? That wouldn't be my first choice for garage doors, especially if they were facing much sun during the day. No offense or criticism intended.

^nvm, you said superpaint, my bad.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

B

I

G




Y



A



W




N











Lol





Nyumph.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Guys, take it somewhere else. This here is a serious discussion on garage doors!
Thanks

BTW, Scott who was the dude that had the epic garage door thread? You know who I mean?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Guys, take it somewhere else, like here. This here is a serious discussion on garage doors!
> Thanks
> 
> BTW, Scott who was the dude that had the epic garage door thread? You know who I mean?


Yes, that would be pin. My sources tell me he is no longer hanging a flag in front of his empire.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> B
> 
> I
> 
> ...


how can I ever top that?!?

sheesh.

you must have mad programming skills yo!!





like the lady said, take it elsewhere VP.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Yes, that would be pin. My sources tell me he is no longer hanging a flag in front of his empire.


Sorry to hear that. I found the thread, thanks!

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/painting-garage-door-2807/#post35652


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Are you kidding me? 10 pages on frickin' garage doors!!!!
> 
> Oh,by the way I bid $575.No primer just Super Paint & my Pro Shot.


I know it's just about garage doors but the wide range of pricing is very interesting. It's gotta be a regional thing. The $550 I stated was the highest I'd bid. More realistic would be ~$450. Not sure why everyone gets so fired up. Do what's best for your biz and move on. If you want to eliminate this type of client then bid the moon - like Wing. JMHO.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I was thinking about the possible adhesion issues of just painting these. It appears to have a smooth profile. Maybe it don't but if it does, I would scuff sand quick before shooting it with anything. And super spec? That wouldn't be my first choice for garage doors, especially if they were facing much sun during the day. No offense or criticism intended.
> 
> ^nvm, you said superpaint, my bad.


TJ,I believe I said Super Paint as in Sherwin William's exterior satin finish. We put that on 98% of all exteriors we do. I can guarantee,and I would give them a 7 year guarantee,that they will be fine.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> TJ,I believe I said Super Paint as in Sherwin William's exterior satin finish. We put that on 98% of all exteriors we do. I can guarantee,and I would give them a 7 year guarantee,that they will be fine.


Break-through would be way better 

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Is there something you don't understand about my post?
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/price-10489/index6/#post161534
> 
> Please answer, do you do the Painter for a day? If not why?


 
There is a thread in the zone where I posted comments on the subject. Use your search feature.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't be picking on my neighbor Gabe, otherwise I will have to start another thread on how 2000 hours is bs 

For real, there is some good stuff in this thread, its kinda neat how you can see the different prices and methods of application.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> There is a thread in the zone where I posted comments on the subject. Use your search feature.


Ok! I will search for your post, I only read of yours anyway. I'm surprised I don't recall it. great now I have to sift through your post searching for the one that got by me. Its ok I need to study your post again. Its like the bible it can be translated a million ways. I like to try and keep it in the context though. That way I get the full understanding of the meaning. I'm gonna even start fasting until I come upon it

Thanks for your time, I know it is incredibly valuable. :notworthy:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> For real, there is some good stuff in this thread, its kinda neat how you can see the different prices and methods of application.
> 
> Pat


I agree


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd be around $750 or $800

dewax it.. most of those overhead doors ship waxed


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Don't be picking on my neighbor Gabe, otherwise I will have to start another thread on how 2000 hours is bs
> 
> For real, there is some good stuff in this thread, its kinda neat how you can see the different prices and methods of application.
> 
> Pat


Gives you a good idea of what a home owner would get if we were all asked to bid on a project.I would say that I would not clasify ANY here as hacks,but look at the differences! Scope of work,type of paint....and these are just garage doors.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Gives you a good idea of what a home owner would get if we were all asked to bid on a project.I would say that I would not clasify ANY here as hacks,but look at the differences! Scope of work,type of paint....and these are just garage doors.


Have to agree 100%. First off, my first choice would be to brush and roll those puppies. Here in Chicago, I've never seen any painters spraying _residental_ exterior. Most houses are brick, so the average job is just a trim job. And we also have the proximity of other houses. Most houses are 5-10 feet apart in half of the city. Not exactly conducive to spraying.....


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that everyone knows exactly how much to bid , what paint to use, which tools to use and even how to figure T&M, could we get back to VD and the neighbor. 

Is anyone really going for that coffee or soft drinks routine?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> Now that everyone knows exactly how much to bid , what paint to use, which tools to use and even how to figure T&M, could we get back to VD and the neighbor.
> 
> Is anyone really going for that coffee or soft drinks routine?


Dude, I just read your posts and shake my head.

Sad, really.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> I'd be around $750 or $800
> 
> dewax it.. most of those overhead doors ship waxed


That has to be a regional thing. Never have seen a waxed (new) garage door.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Complete.

Direct costs were 4 hours labor and $30 in materials.

The siding has faded some, so I shot the siding around the doors for an additional $50. It literally took 15 minutes.

Sprayed two coats on doors. Brushed two coats on the jambs.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

freaking looks good, really nice job. what product did you wind up using? for the doors, trim and siding?

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> freaking looks good, really nice job. what product did you wind up using? for the doors, trim and siding?
> 
> Pat


Thanks. Used what was on the house for the doors, exterior flat. Trim is Duration satin.

They had a gallon of each, so I only needed to purchase 1 gallon of flat.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

cool, looks like the doors have a slight sheen to them. could be just the lighting though.

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> cool, looks like the doors have a slight sheen to them. could be just the lighting though.
> 
> Pat


I don't care for flat sheen myself, and would never use it unless requested for some reason by the customer or matching existing.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you don't dewax it you use a damn deglosser.. wait a bit till ready and topcoat.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I'm curious. When a customer wants you to do some T/M work, do you tell them it will be $85 per hour?


Come on man.. think about your question.. I don't want to direct any hostility to you.. how much can you honestly get done in an hour? Is it more than $85.00 worth? I think so. I think it probably takes you 3 hours to get a high gable'd wall done on an exterior.. so how much is that hour or those hours really making you? Understand what I am saying? Just because a person gets more efficient.. doesn't mean they charge less.. yes people do/will argue that you should cause "hey it only took me *** amount of time to do it.."

when was the last time an autobody shop or mechanic quoted you a price for something and gave you the difference back because they got it done quicker? Jesus I feel like no one has ever thought of a business like a freaking business...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Come on man.. think about your question.. I don't want to direct any hostility to you.. how much can you honestly get done in an hour? Is it more than $85.00 worth? I think so. I think it probably takes you 3 hours to get a high gable'd wall done on an exterior.. so how much is that hour or those hours really making you? Understand what I am saying? Just because a person gets more efficient.. doesn't mean they charge less.. yes people do/will argue that you should cause "hey it only took me *** amount of time to do it.."
> 
> when was the last time an autobody shop or mechanic quoted you a price for something and gave you the difference back because they got it done quicker? Jesus I feel like no one has ever thought of a business like a freaking business...


I didn't mention bid work. Hell......I make great money per hour on bid work most of the time.

My questions was: When a customer wants you to do some T/M work, do you tell them it will be $85 per hour?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not sure how I can ask the question any more clearer.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I'm not sure how I can ask the question any more clearer.


Try. I either forgot the question or fell asleep reading about the almost Tolstoy length novel about painting three garage doors.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> Try. I either forgot the question or fell asleep reading about the almost Tolstoy length novel about painting three garage doors.


It's too bad you don't get it, but it doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> It's too bad you don't get it, but it doesn't surprise me at all.


Well, golly I was some surprised you used some other paint other than Miller. I was afraid there for awhile you were going steady with them. 

Next you will post that Miller is the greatest paint since Moses was in rompers and that I should be using it. Been there, done that, got the Tshirt and done wore it out. As a matter of fact I have a collector can of Miller's alkyd glass frosting and I will sell it to you for your shrine.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Retired said:


> Well, golly I was some surprised you used some other paint other than Miller. I was afraid there for awhile you were going steady with them.
> 
> Next you will post that Miller is the greatest paint since Moses was in rompers and that I should be using it. Been there, done that, got the Tshirt and done wore it out. As a matter of fact I have a collector can of Miller's alkyd glass frosting and I will sell it to you for your shrine.


Having a difficult time trying to understand why you run around trying to inflict a idea that you are some sort of gift around here. It does not work by going around and flaming people. Not really sure what compels you to do such? maybe you were picked on allot when you were a child? I dunno.

I have not been here that long, but I can't think of one member who I would not have a few beers and talk shop with. There are several threads where people go back in forth, but in the end, all is good. I consider PT a gem, meaning there is allot to gain here. 

You really need to lighten up a bit, relax man, smoke some weed, run a few laps before you log on, do something. As it is now, all you do is bring this place down with your long winded put down posts. 

Pat


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Yip they look great Van Damme. Good job. How much did u charge. I'm guessing 1100 mark.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

cardwizzard said:


> Yip they look great Van Damme. Good job. How much did u charge. I'm guessing 1100 mark.


He's not telling. But he did the siding for $50, so probably $25 per door. 
:jester::jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

cardwizzard said:


> Yip they look great Van Damme. Good job. How much did u charge. I'm guessing 1100 mark.


You are required to read through the 11pages of controversy in order to see the correct answer to your question


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> Well, golly I was some surprised you used some other paint other than Miller. I was afraid there for awhile you were going steady with them.
> 
> Next you will post that Miller is the greatest paint since Moses was in rompers and that I should be using it. Been there, done that, got the Tshirt and done wore it out. As a matter of fact I have a collector can of Miller's alkyd glass frosting and I will sell it to you for your shrine.


Dude, Read Pats post to you. Seriously.

Not sure why you're here, and why you get a kick out of belittling people or thinking they don't know anything about painting.

You can also drop your "god-like" attitude and I bet no one would miss it.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> You are required to read through the 11pages of controversy in order to see the correct answer to your question


I thought 2 or 3 replies would have been the norm! LOL!

Next up: How much for a HM door frame! :no:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Dude, Read Pats post to you. Seriously.
> 
> Not sure why you're here, and why you get a kick out of belittling people or thinking they don't know anything about painting.
> 
> You can also drop your "god-like" attitude and I bet no one would miss it.



it's unsettling to read a post that could have been directed at me, but it is someone else...

i am a bit jealous.

Van, those doors are REALLY sharp, I appreciate the close~up!!

I still say $250.00 per including trim and materials. 
Lawyers wish they could haul that amount of cheddar in a FULL days work...that speaks volumes.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> it's unsettling to read a post that could have been directed at me, but it is someone else...
> 
> i am a bit jealous.
> 
> ...


Wisey.....don't you change a thing! :thumbup:

Seriously, most of your posts are entertaining. Retired's are just plain boring.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Dude, Read Pats post to you. Seriously.
> 
> Not sure why you're here, and why you get a kick out of belittling people or thinking they don't know anything about painting.
> 
> You can also drop your "god-like" attitude and I bet no one would miss it.


Still haven't figured out if it's his general attitude or his sense of humor. Oh well, if he gets up into the 5 - 6 thousand post range he can start a poll to see if he should stay or not.:whistling2: Then the poll whether we should beg for him to come back...... And during this whole period he can continue his "better than thou" schtick, demean others, etc.. Maybe he and the other members who do this can have their own little section on the forum. (Mods - can we have a poll on this?)

Diagnoses:

Usually when you see this from people, it's a pretty good sign that things arent well in their lives and they need to do this stuff to prop up their low self-esteem. Therefore they do it in their safe cocoon of an internet forum because if they actually tried it in real life they'd have their butts handed to them on a platter.

Of course it could just be a "retirement" issue where since the individual has no authority over anyone, they feel a need to exercise some form of it to prove they still have a legitimate function at this stage of their life. (At this time I'm sincerely hoping my retirement doesnt turn into something like this.)

And, then again, this could just be the person's general nature. In which case you can all be grateful you never had to work for or with him.

I wish I could take credit for the above diagnoses, but in truth, it was made by a noted psychologist and published a few years ago.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> And, then again, this could just be the person's general nature. In which case you can all be grateful you never had to work for or with him.


Oh, I worked for a much meaner painter when I started. Him and his wife would have shouting matches on the other side of the house we were working on. He was a trapper and lure maker as well, and was well known and regarded by the trapping community in the midwest. The way I quit working for him was breaking a shovel handle and was considering using on him. Instead, I left and didn't work for him anymore. Those were the good ol days.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Still haven't figured out if it's his general attitude or his sense of humor. Oh well, if he gets up into the 5 - 6 thousand post range he can start a poll to see if he should stay or not.:whistling2: Then the poll whether we should beg for him to come back...... And during this whole period he can continue his "better than thou" schtick, demean others, etc.. Maybe he and the other members who do this can have their own little section on the forum. (Mods - can we have a poll on this?)


lol at the poll references! I get goosebumps when you get all feisty!!

I would simply DEVOUR the membership/input of the employees of some regular posters here!!!

See what's what indeed.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I thought 2 or 3 replies would have been the norm! LOL!
> 
> Next up: How much for a HM door frame! :no:


Yea, when I first saw it, I figured maybe a a page or two. not freaking 12 lol

can't wait for the next one you throw at us 

Pat


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea, when I first saw it, I figured maybe a a page or two. not freaking 12 lol
> 
> can't wait for the next one you throw at us
> 
> Pat


Deleted by mod


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea, when I first saw it, I figured maybe a a page or two. not freaking 12 lol


Change your number of posts per page options in your user CP It is only an 8 page thread for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

*Retired,*
I thought you were going to start being nice. Didn't take?


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Still haven't figured out if it's his general attitude or his sense of humor. Oh well, if he gets up into the 5 - 6 thousand post range he can start a poll to see if he should stay or not.:whistling2: Then the poll whether we should beg for him to come back...... And during this whole period he can continue his "better than thou" schtick, demean others, etc.. Maybe he and the other members who do this can have their own little section on the forum. (Mods - can we have a poll on this?)
> 
> Diagnoses:
> 
> ...


Another theory promulgated by several noted psychologists and psychiatrists a few years ago and even more than a few, is that some guys like getting spanked. The tell is that they keep coming back for more.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This is worth repeating: Thanks Wolf. 
"Of course it could just be a "retirement" issue where since the individual has no authority over anyone, they feel a need to exercise some form of it to prove they still have a legitimate function at this stage of their life. (At this time I'm sincerely hoping my retirement doesnt turn into something like this.)"

We all need to think about this as time go by.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> *Retired,*
> I thought you were going to start being nice. Didn't take?


I'm going to stop being nice to him pretty quick.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I'm going to stop being nice to him pretty quick.


He's on my ignored list and I love it!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> He's on my ignored list and I love it!


It is a pretty sweet feature that many could benefit from. :thumbsup: I was wondering who you had on ignore the other day when you mentioned it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It is a pretty sweet feature that many could benefit from. :thumbsup: I was wondering who you had on ignore the other day when you mentioned it.


I found myself getting to worked up over the guys comments. Started to write a nasty post, but thought thats not me. Decided he would be the first (and only so far) on my list......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I found myself getting to worked up over the guys comments. Started to write a nasty post, but thought thats not me. Decided he would be the first (and only so far) on my list......


I think that is the best approach. We just can't censor/edit/monitor every post. Please feel free to report any post that violates the PT Posting rules.
Thanks


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> I think that is the best approach. We just can't censor/edit/monitor every post. Please feel free to report any post that violates the PT Posting rules.
> Thanks


This guy "picks" someone and then posts relentlessly in their threads. 99.9% of what he posts isn't relevant to anything.

He's a strange one indeed.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> This guy "picks" someone and then posts relentlessly in their threads. 99.9% of what he posts isn't relevant to anything.
> 
> He's a strange one indeed.


Ya, i have deleted or edited many posts of his (and other members), just can't catch them all.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> This guy "picks" someone and then posts relentlessly in their threads. 99.9% of what he posts isn't relevant to anything.
> 
> He's a strange one indeed.


I agree. Sort of like asking a question on a painters forum with six thousand members and hoping for a conclusive answer. 

I would like to thank you for the .01% relevance shown. Was it my post that stated it was of little value to post up a jpg of some garage doors and ask about pricing? 

I liked your last pic. Did you get all that overspray off the asphalt?


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I'm going to stop being nice to him pretty quick.


As long as you don't get kinky, it's fine with me. No costumes or whips and stuff or one of those "faux" brushes called floggers.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I find myself secretly cheering this lone wolf on a bit. I'm always a sucker for the underdog. 

I hope we find a way through.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> As long as you don't get kinky, it's fine with me. No costumes or whips and stuff or one of those "faux" brushes called floggers.


Your replies are really stupid. Why even bother?

There's a fish out there with your name on it. Why don't you go find it? :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Your replies are really stupid. Why even bother?
> 
> There's a fish out there with your name on it. Why don't you go find it? :thumbsup:




the fish thing is pure gold, i'm keeping that one!!

my guess is that "Retired" is "High Fibre" using a proxy...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> I liked your last pic. Did you get all that overspray off the asphalt?


Did you seriously post this? Shaking my head yet again.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

lol, just got a call from one of my regulars...


2 new garage doors.


:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Mods....can we make this thread a "sticky"?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> lol, just got a call from one of my regulars...
> 
> 
> 2 new garage doors.
> ...


How much? :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Mods....can we make this thread a "sticky"?


:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> How much? :no:


No es cuánto


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> That has to be a regional thing. Never have seen a waxed (new) garage door.


Doors look great. Are you telling me I am the only one who reads the 'How to paint this door' instructions? 

Here is the Wayne Dalton Info from the FAQs
How do I paint my pre-finished steel Wayne-Dalton garage door if I want to match my home's color?
To prepare your pre-finished steel garage door for painting, it is important to give it a good cleaning, but do not wax. Remove surface wax to prevent the paint from peeling or flaking.


----------

